# You Are Kidding....Right?



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

I had the opportunity to call customer service Saturday evening due to my constant reauthorization of my HR20-700. I was not able to see the MLB EI (I subscribe) channels in the 700 series. I could view the games on the RSN's (I have Sports Pack). 

The CSR stated this to me regarding MLB blackout rules as to the reason I could not watch the games: 

1. MLB has the same blackout rules as the NFL. Really! And this is the best one, wait for it....

2. If a MLB game is not SOLD OUT by the beginning of the first inning then the game is blackout. :eek2:

I wish I could say I was making this up, but I'm not.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/list/kw/mlb extra innings blackouts


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Not every CSR is a first round pick. But at least they make mistakes that give us an excuse to come here and post threads where we can vent and act superior.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Hope you got your viewing resolved in spite of your CSR. But I'd be more concerned about your HR20-700 requiring "constant reauthorization." I suggest you call back and talk with their Technical reps and see if that can be fixed.


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> 2. If a MLB game is not SOLD OUT by the beginning of the first inning then the game is blackout. :eek2:
> 
> I wish I could say I was making this up, but I'm not.


Wow... I can think of about 15 ball clubs off the top of my head that would never air a single game! :lol:

EDIT: Okay, more then 15..
http://espn.go.com/mlb/attendance/_/sort/homePct


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

trh said:


> Hope you got your viewing resolved in spite of your CSR. But I'd be more concerned about your HR20-700 requiring "constant reauthorization." I suggest you call back and talk with their Technical reps and see if that can be fixed.


Call again on Sunday and a technical rep was very helpful. I have a service call scheduled for Saturday.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> I had the opportunity to call customer service Saturday evening due to my constant reauthorization of my HR20-700. I was not able to see the MLB EI (I subscribe) channels in the 700 series. I could view the games on the RSN's (I have Sports Pack).
> 
> The CSR stated this to me regarding MLB blackout rules as to the reason I could not watch the games:
> 
> ...


I think there's been a mistake. Did you by chance call 1-800-333-3474 by mistake?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> Call again on Sunday and a technical rep was very helpful. I have a service call scheduled for Saturday.


So the technician is going to show up and turn on a baseball game? Something doesn't add up.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> So the technician is going to show up and turn on a baseball game? Something doesn't add up.


Service call for realignment. First rep tried to tell me it was a blackout issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> So the technician is going to show up and turn on a baseball game? Something doesn't add up.


The odds on getting a "technician" are low. An installer will show up with a replacement HR and activate it and see if that solves the problem.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> Service call for realignment. First rep tried to tell me it was a blackout issue.


Having problems with other channels?

Rich


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Any out-of-market Saturday game that starts within three hours before or after the start of a game broadcasting on FOX WILL NOT be available in MLB EXTRA INNINGS.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> Service call for realignment. First rep tried to tell me it was a blackout issue.


I can tell you that it's not an alignment issue either that caused this.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> The odds on getting a "technician" are low. An installer will show up with a replacement HR and activate it and see if that solves the problem.
> 
> Rich


You're probably right. So the OP needs to watch everything he has on his DVR and maybe write down all the series links he has on that unit.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I can tell you that it's not an alignment issue either that caused this.


You're pointing out an issue with DirecTV. The OP tells the CSR the symptoms, and the first one says it a black out issue. Second CSR says it an alignment issue and schedules a tech to do an alignment. I just hope the installer that shows up can properly diagnose the problem and fix it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> You're pointing out an issue with DirecTV. The OP tells the CSR the symptoms, and the first one says it a black out issue. Second CSR says it an alignment issue and schedules a tech to do an alignment. I just hope the installer that shows up can properly diagnose the problem and fix it.


Lots of luck with that. At least here in NJ. I used to know two guys who were worthy of the title of Tech, one left and I usually get the other one. No installer is gonna solve that problem, it's probably the HR itself. Truck roll will probably get him a 24, so that's a good thing.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And that is what happened to me several weeks ago. I had an HR21 that I was sure the drive was going bad. I called it in and gave the symptoms to technical support. He said it was a circuit card and they would send a tech to replace the card. Although I've never heard of the techs doing card replacements, I didn't say a word: I wanted a truck to roll because I knew I had a better chance of getting new equipment. 

Which is what happened. 

Techs arrived, I showed them the problem. "your drive is going so we have to replace the unit." 

Unfortunately, all they had were brand-new unopened 24's.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

trh said:


> You're pointing out an issue with DirecTV. The OP tells the CSR the symptoms, and the first one says it a black out issue. Second CSR says it an alignment issue and schedules a tech to do an alignment. I just hope the installer that shows up can properly diagnose the problem and fix it.


I never speculate as to what was said or not said. How many times do people on this forum state they lie to get what they want because they don't want to trouble shoot. Did the agent ask enough questions to really get the information or did they just roll over and offer a SC because they didn't want to deal with it.

Given we only know that he couldn't watch a game in the 700s but could on his RSN's that doesn't imply a hardware issue.

There is a lot of information that is not present which would be required to see what the actual problem is.

We don't know if this is even still going on, what game/s were impacted.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I understand we don't know all the details, but I usually trust what someone tells me until they prove they can't be trusted.

But a question: If a customer calls DirecTV with an issue with their equipment, don't the CSRs have a script/flow chart of what to ask? If the OP called and told two different CSRs the same symptoms (an assumption that the same symptoms were given), shouldn't he be asked the same questions and shouldn't the end result be the same?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

trh said:


> I understand we don't know all the details, but I usually trust what someone tells me until they prove they can't be trusted.
> 
> But a question: If a customer calls DirecTV with an issue with their equipment, don't the CSRs have a script/flow chart of what to ask? If the OP called and told two different CSRs the same symptoms (an assumption that the same symptoms were given), shouldn't he be asked the same questions and shouldn't the end result be the same?


In theory yes, however the first agent said it was a blackout issue. The OP posted nothing to disprove that, other than he said the agent said the blackouts are the same as NFL and have to be sold out, but it still doesn't prove it wasn't. The second agent believed the issue to be a technical problem. Considering the OP specifcally mentioned dish alignment that seems odd as it wouldn't make any sense even to someone who didn't want to trouble shoot.

Once a problem is identified there are tools to help them resolve it. However the largest reason for communication issues are people assuming they know what to say to get a desired result or an agent assuming they've dealt with this situation so many times they know what it is without asking enough information.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I understand we don't know all the details, but I usually trust what someone tells me until they prove they can't be trusted.
> 
> But a question: If a customer calls DirecTV with an issue with their equipment, don't the CSRs have a script/flow chart of what to ask? If the OP called and told two different CSRs the same symptoms (an assumption that the same symptoms were given), shouldn't he be asked the same questions and shouldn't the end result be the same?


Yup, the answer should have been the same if those CSRs had the same training, the same scripts and some mutual idea what the solution to the problem was. Real life is the CSRs at the lower levels just don't know enough. That should be obvious to anybody.

Pull this same scenario in a different company, say a power company and you'd get answers that were more on the mark, but it's only TV and what's the danger? Nobody is getting injured or killed, no apparent governing body overseeing the management of the company. Seems like they do what they want and don't care what the results are.

Verizon's the same way. They'll lie to your face in a store to sell you a phone. Who you gonna call to complain about that, Ghostbusters?

I like D*, they've treated me well over the years. I hope they do well forever, I don't want to change providers. But, what a way to run a company!

Rich


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Im still betting fox blackout


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Im still betting fox blackout


Wasn't a Fox blackout. Last Saturday Fox game started at 4:05pm. I was trying to watch a game at 8:00pm, which is outside their exckusive window.

I was able to watch the games on the RSNs not the 700 series. If the games were blacked out by Fox , the RSNs should have been blackout also.

Games in question Marlins-Nationals & Phillies-Rockies if I remember correctly.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> In theory yes, however the first agent said it was a blackout issue. The OP posted nothing to disprove that, other than he said the agent said the blackouts are the same as NFL and have to be sold out, but it still doesn't prove it wasn't. The second agent believed the issue to be a technical problem. Considering the OP specifcally mentioned dish alignment that seems odd as it wouldn't make any sense even to someone who didn't want to trouble shoot.
> 
> Once a problem is identified there are tools to help them resolve it. However the largest reason for communication issues are people assuming they know what to say to get a desired result or an agent assuming they've dealt with this situation so many times they know what it is without asking enough information.


Simply stated:

1. First CSR never asked any technicals questions or had me run diagnostic. She immediately went to the blackout scenario.

2. The second CSR had me run diagnostics on the receiver which came up with a dish aligment error. Thus the reason for Saturday's appointment.

I believe its a hardware issue, but what do I know. If they have to replace the receiver, the only show of value is Johan Santanna's no-hitter!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

well an alignment issue will not cause a blackout as previously stated ...two seperate issues


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> well an alignment issue will not cause a blackout as previously stated ...two seperate issues


Agreed, but how come the CSR didn't know that? That's been a major point of dissatisfaction for too many years for D* to just ignore. I realize how hard it is to troubleshoot over a phone, but these WAGs get a bit frustrating at times.

Rich


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed every CSR has the same amount of information at their fingertips...some choose to use it and obviously some dont...no excuse


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Agreed every CSR has the same amount of information at their fingertips...some choose to use it and obviously some dont...no excuse


Aren't they monitored in some way? I know they have supervisors. What else do the supervisors do?

Rich


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

In the past I got the black out BS for a game on my RSN over flow channel that was not working right / HD feed not on.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

trh said:


> Unfortunately, all they had were brand-new unopened 24's.


dang, i hate when that happends to people:lol:


----------



## atlrep (Jul 15, 2012)

I have seen cases where games listed on ei would end up on rsns when a cm had the sports pack even though the sports pack doesn't cover out of market professional games. I've also seen some games flat out not televised at all. Shouldn't need to reauthorize the rcvr to remedy "blackouts" I've never seen such a thing. Either an access card or rcvr issue for the auth problem. More than likely a major network contract to blame here.


----------



## atlrep (Jul 15, 2012)

Also, if u go to dtv.com and search for the team name it'll give u times and channels. If its not there its not on.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> Wasn't a Fox blackout. Last Saturday Fox game started at 4:05pm. I was trying to watch a game at 8:00pm, which is outside their exckusive window.
> 
> I was able to watch the games on the RSNs not the 700 series. If the games were blacked out by Fox , the RSNs should have been blackout also.
> 
> Games in question Marlins-Nationals & Phillies-Rockies if I remember correctly.


The game started at 4:10 on Fox which blacks out other games until 7:05PM EST. The Marlins game started at 7pm EST so this is a correct blackout. The Phillies-Rockies started at 8pm which would have been an incorrect blackout unless the feed you were attempting to watch was on a local RSN or local channel. Then it would have been a correct blackout as well.


----------



## falkor (Aug 21, 2010)

Shades is absolutely correct


----------



## Mervis (May 15, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> The Marlins game started at 7pm EST so this is a correct blackout.


Games NEVER start at the top of the hour if they are televised and now I understand the Saturday :10 after starting time to get away from the Fox exclusivity until :05.

I have been watching the MLB package during the free preview this week and at least twice, when tuning from the "Scoreguide" to a main feed for a game, received a blackout message but was able to re-tune to the RSN. Once was FSMW Cardinals, don't remember 2nd. Maybe Phils. Oh yeah, today for the Angels/Tigers game on FSDET.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mervis said:


> Games NEVER start at the top of the hour if they are televised and now I understand the Saturday :10 after starting time to get away from the Fox exclusivity until :05.
> 
> I have been watching the MLB package during the free preview this week and at least twice, when tuning from the "Scoreguide" to a main feed for a game, received a blackout message but was able to re-tune to the RSN. Once was FSMW Cardinals, don't remember 2nd. Maybe Phils. Oh yeah, today for the Angels/Tigers game on FSDET.


Actual start time is not relevant it's the scheduled start time. A rain delay would not cause the game to no longer be blacked out.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> Actual start time is not relevant it's the scheduled start time. A rain delay would not cause the game to no longer be blacked out.


Please link to the actual scheduled start time being at 7:00 pm. I'm looking at the Marlins future schedule and their is not a single game that starts on the top of the hour.

They are all 7:05 or 7:10.

EDIT: In fact, the Marlins / Nationals was a 7:10 scheduled start, so where did your 7:00 scheduled start time where you concluded it was a correct blackout come from?

http://miami.marlins.mlb.com/mia/downloads/y2012/2012_marlins_schedule.pdf


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Rich said:


> Aren't they monitored in some way? I know they have supervisors. What else do the supervisors do?
> 
> Rich


supervisor to CSR ratio is not 1:1. In most cases supervisors primary job is to track relevant stats like Average handle time for there team through out the day, and work out there teams stats for the week/month. There job title usually includes very little real time monitoring and there more or less paper work jockeys more then anything else.

Most call centers have a call/screen recording program that generally records 4 calls a day, then the call center has a QA department that listens to recorded calls and grades them. Not all recorded calls are actually listened to and graded (usually 1-2 a week per CSR is what I have seen).

Depending on the company and call center in question, usually agents can easily check how many recorded calls they have. Generally they get there "4" before lunch break. After that they know they have a little wiggle room with rules and policies and its on them if they take it to far.

By the way Im with Shades on this one.

OP you may have had an alignment issue but that most definitely would not be the cause for your "black out" 
It just doesnt add up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> supervisor to CSR ratio is not 1:1. In most cases supervisors primary job is to track relevant stats like Average handle time for there team through out the day, and work out there teams stats for the week/month. There job title usually includes very little real time monitoring and there more or less paper work jockeys more then anything else.


I've never heard of a place where the ratio is 1:1. I usually had at least fifteen mechanics working for me. A good supervisor should be able to know how well the people working for them are doing. I had to do a yearly review of each mechanic (various trades) and if I thought someone was not doing his job or was just plain incompetent, I had to be able to back that up or suffer consequences myself. Doesn't seem to be the case with D*'s supervisors. They do seem to know more that their CSRs, tho.



> Most call centers have a call/screen recording program that generally records 4 calls a day, then the call center has a QA department that listens to recorded calls and grades them. Not all recorded calls are actually listened to and graded (usually 1-2 a week per CSR is what I have seen).


Well, that's a step in the right direction.



> Depending on the company and call center in question, usually agents can easily check how many recorded calls they have. Generally they get there "4" before lunch break. After that they know they have a little wiggle room with rules and policies and its on them if they take it to far.


Best to call in the morning?



> By the way Im with Shades on this one.
> 
> OP you may have had an alignment issue but that most definitely would not be the cause for your "black out"
> It just doesnt add up.


Yeah, that doesn't make sense. But I don't get the MLB package, so I can't argue the point.

Rich


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> The game started at 4:10 on Fox which blacks out other games until 7:05PM EST. The Marlins game started at 7pm EST so this is a correct blackout. The Phillies-Rockies started at 8pm which would have been an incorrect blackout unless the feed you were attempting to watch was on a local RSN or local channel. Then it would have been a correct blackout as well.


Under your scenario for the Rookies game, The RSN, which was in the clear for me and out of market, would trump the EI package, 700 series channels. If so, no need for EI just order the Sports Pack and enjoy. I know this not to be the case.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

The saga continues. Just this morning all of the 700 series channels for the British Open were blacked out with the DirecTV logo being displayed and music playing in the background. :nono2: No mix channel or other dedicated channels. I reauthorized my receiver online, AGAIN, and will see the results when I get home.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> I've never heard of a place where the ratio is 1:1. I usually had at least fifteen mechanics working for me. A good supervisor should be able to know how well the people working for them are doing. I had to do a yearly review of each mechanic (various trades) and if I thought someone was not doing his job or was just plain incompetent, I had to be able to back that up or suffer consequences myself. Doesn't seem to be the case with D*'s supervisors. They do seem to know more that their CSRs, tho.


Well they do run into issues if there agents are not performing well and can get fired quickly for attrition (i.e. if enough agents get fired for not performing well ).
I think the thing is, Most agents should be taking at least 50-60 calls a day if they are performing well. For a supervisor to listen in on real time regularly to make sure there agents arn't lying/giving misinformation would take up far to much time.

Like I said they handle the more day to day things like , average handle time, and how many survey calls/ratings they pull in per day. They then take the QA grades the agent gets per week and puts it all together to see where the agent stands. If the agent isnt fairing well then they'll probably put them on action plan (like "Fix QA grades in 2 weeks or get written up/Fired ect.)



> Best to call in the morning?


Pretty much yeah. Its also a good idea to ask how long the agent has been there that day, if they say an hour or two you can probably bet the farm there still trying to look good for the camera 



> The saga continues. Just this morning all of the 700 series channels for the British Open were blacked out with the DirecTV logo being displayed and music playing in the background. No mix channel or other dedicated channels. I reauthorized my receiver online, AGAIN, and will see the results when I get home.


Authorization issues would result in you seeing a screen that says you dont subscribe to that package, not a screen telling you the channel is blacked out.

Would it be to much of a stretch to assume the game really is blacked out and you dont entirely understand the process and nature of black outs?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

A logo and music is not the same as a blackout message.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh derp I thought he said it had the blackout message on it.


----------

